# ECT



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Who here has had ECT done? Did it rescue you from depression?


----------



## Kneeko (Jun 3, 2007)

Having it done right now, just finished the 1st of 4 weeks. It hasn't done anything yet, but I'll keep you posted on it, Noca. There is some amnesia but alot of times people don't remember the month around when they get treated.

BTW, do the opiates your prescribed help at all with Depression or Anxiety?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

they help with my depression but not anxiety


----------

